# String Quartet



## mikew09 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I am looking to hire a string quartet for my wedding in August this year - it is going to be at the pousada in Tavira.

Does anyone know of any bands or people that may be able to help??

Many thanks,
Mike & Laura


----------

